# Cables de motor paso a paso



## jubei (Abr 14, 2009)

saludos a todos los que forman parte del sorprendente mundo de la electronica y sus afines.
consegui en una tienda de mi ciudad un motor paso a paso grande pero tiene 10 cables, yo ya he trabajado con motores paso a paso, pero nunca con uno de estos y antes de comprarlo quisiera saber si alguien conoce su funcionamiento, para que me guie un poco, por que es un poco costoso. la referencia del motor es SK3033 de la fabrica offanengo; pero no encontre nada de información sobre este motor, solo en la pagina electrocomponenetes.net esta el precio y dice que es un servomotor, pero en la tienda de mi ciudad dicen que es un mootor paso a paso; redacto este comentario ya que asumo que el motor debe tener un gran torque y seria el apropiado para mi trabajo de grado, muchas gracias por su colaboracion.
adjunto imagen del motor encontrada en http://electrocomponentes.net/pedidos/total.php?pageNum_productos=6&totalRows_productos=48&letra=M


----------



## karl (Abr 14, 2009)

no conozco tu motor, sin embargo diez cables se me hacen demasiados para un PAP, normalmente los he visto con cuatro, cinco o seis (seguro que tu tambien).
Por otro lado, tiene tambien demasiados cables para un servo común, estos tienen usualmente 3.
Si has visto el motor, un par de preguntas guia:
los cables son del mismo grueso?
si lo son, es probable que todos sean embobinados, muy gruesos para controlar "reteharto" amperaje, en ese caso esta facil la cosa, tienes que explorar el embobinado con un multimetro como lo harias con cualquier otro motor PAP.
Si hay cables mas gruesos y mas delgados, los mas delgados sirven para llevar señales, y tienes que saber (desarmar el control) para que sirve cada uno, obvio los mas gruesos llevan potencia, pero los mas delgados pueden llevar señales al motor o del motor dependiendo si es un servo en lazo abierto o cerrado.
voy a buscarlo en Google todopoderoso.


----------



## jubei (Abr 15, 2009)

muchas gracias por  la repuesta amigo karl, te comento que ayer en la tarde regrese nuevamente a la tienda y mr di cuenta de que el motor tiene 8 cables; de un orificio salen 3 cables blancos con franjas de distinto color un poco gruesos entre estos tres cables hay continuidad; de otro orificio salen 5 cables de diferrentes color mas delgados y los probe con el multimetro como en un motor PAP normal, entonces econtre (eso creo) las bobinas y el comun, pero con unos valores de resistencia que nunca habia visto en esta clase de motores, eran del orden de los 175KΩ y para el comun 86KΩ entonces no se si estos valores son comunes en motores PAP y los 3 cables blancos me imagino que serian para la alimentacion pero no estoy seguro, de todas maneras les agradezco sus comentarios. si consigo alguna otra información ya se las hare saber.


----------



## karl (Abr 15, 2009)

los cables gruesos son de poder, casi seguro, recuerda que en un PAP las bobinas deben permanecer energizadas para forzar el motor a conservar una posición, lo que requiere que traguen amperes.
Los del otro casi seguro que son alguna realimentacion, por ejemplo de un encoder, si puedes checa si la polaridad es la misma en "directa" que en "reversa", si no son iguales, eso indicaria un semiconductor trabajando.
He visto motoreductores sencillos que tienen sus dos cables de entrada (conectados mas al centro, ya que estos llegan a los embobinados, y de una tapa atras, traen un mazo de cables, cuando lo abrí, vi que tenian un circuito que mandaba una señal cada que un sensor de Hall detectaba el movimiento de un iman fijo (en un arreglo como de refrigerador), o, en otro sistema un encoder con como ocho pares de patas (probablemente para hacerlo un encoder "absoluto", que da la dirección y velocidad de giro en vez de solo la velocidad, tal vez esa pista te sirva de algo mas.


----------



## pedropin (Ene 25, 2010)

hola yo tengo este motor   y es servo los tres cables mas gruesos con franjas son los de poder, y los 5 restantes que salen por el otro orificio son los del encoder,
yo pense que era un pap unipolar y por eso lo compre
saludos


----------

